# Okay so who wants some vape mail nothing big just a bottle of #2 for fun.



## BigGuy

So post a photo of your biggest cloud tell us what you are using and SANTA will send you some vape mail. I suck at clouds so ill leave that to you okes. Although the HOBBIT can hide behind a cloud from a Evod with no VV lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jtgrey

Shit it is a pity that I also suck with the whole cloud thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

@jtgrey well then pull off a trick or something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Such a chop @BigGuy


----------



## BigGuy

@Sir Vape


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Ooooh I likes this. Will upload later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Sometimes while I drive and use my Anarchist with my Kayfun running a 1ohm coil, I struggle to see the road... I still can not figure out why...







Other times there seems to be a storm brewing in my living room... Might have something to do with the Omega / eVic Supreme combo that was in my hand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

When does this expire. ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

@baksteen8168 now I know why the cops pulled you over


----------



## Ollie

BigGuy said:


> So post a photo of your biggest cloud tell us what you are using and SANTA will send you some vape mail. I suck at clouds so ill leave that to you okes. Although the HOBBIT can hide behind a cloud from a Evod with no VV lol







It gets overcast real quick in the office at night...

Using my plume veil clone with a 1 ohm single coil on my SMOK Magneto II, VK4 on the wick. man oh man, this flavour!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Not my best cloud as my setup isn't exactly set up for clouds.
But here goes. Cloud blown with vexy. Reo mini sporting cyclops with single slit open.
Watch it progress

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

VapeGrrl said:


> @baksteen8168 now I know why the cops pulled you over


@VapeGrrl - They wanted the names of my suppliers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

@Sir Vape , @BigGuy , @VapeGrrl , @JakesSA 

Funny thing is I actually did get stopped by a Traffic Official yesterday. He saw me vaping outside my office and wanted to know where to get these "things" as he called them because he wants to quit smoking. Pointed him to the forums and told him that the closest retailer is VapeClub (this was in Benoni) and the juice he tasted (Razz my Berries) was sourced from SirVape.

So if you Guys are visited by a cop, be nice... he is one of the friendly ones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

baksteen8168 said:


> @Sir Vape , @BigGuy , @VapeGrrl , @JakesSA
> 
> Funny thing is I actually did get stopped by a Traffic Official yesterday. He saw me vaping outside my office and wanted to know where to get these "things" as he called them because he wants to quit smoking. Pointed him to the forums and told him that the closest retailer is VapeClub (this was in Benoni) and the juice he tasted (Razz my Berries) was sourced from SirVape.
> 
> So if you Guys are visited by a cop, be nice... he is one of the friendly ones.


@baksteen8168 sold you guys out for a *'lighter' *sentence lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Marzuq said:


> @baksteen8168 sold you guys out for a *'lighter' *sentence lol



Nah bro, was hoping that they give the cop a good deal... Hopefully the next time I am pulled over for speeding, it's this cop and I get off lightly.


----------



## Riaz

excellent thread @BigGuy 

how many pics can one upload?

when does this comp expire?


----------



## baksteen8168

And the set would not be complete without clouding up the office. Anarchist with Nucleus Combo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Well here I go with my Nemisis/Tohb and Hurricane Vapor Florida Orange Creamsicle

Its like... now you see me... now you dont

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigGuy

We will end the little comp when we close office for the year so around about the 19th or so. its just for some fun and to end the year with some free even though small vape mail.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dr Phil

My Hanna with orchid blowing some bombies nana cream

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Eh, what can I say. I'm having an off day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq

r0gue z0mbie said:


> View attachment 16579
> 
> 
> Eh, what can I say. I'm having an off day


@r0gue z0mbie where did u get that pic of my vape cloud. Are u following me ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

What my room looks like right now. Cloud with a sweet sweet smell

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr Phil

Rooigevaar said:


> View attachment 16617


Hahah that's massive clouds what ur guys set up


----------



## Dr Phil

Look at the lady by the door she is thinking what the hell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

dr phil said:


> Hahah that's massive clouds what ur guys set up



Im sure I speak for @ET aswell, our setup is Top Secret, and my setup especially was borderline pipe bomb...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

Gi 2 plus magma and cyclops poseidon and bombies nana cream mixed for a good chill moment .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rowan Francis said:


> Gi 2 plus magma and cyclops poseidon and bombies nana cream mixed for a good chill moment .



Lovely thick cloud @Rowan Francis 
Just noticed now your 1 year "vape a versary" is coming up any day now. 
Congrats in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the Atlantis!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing the Atlantis!
> View attachment 16790
> View attachment 16791


Rob is that you hiding behind the cloud.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Rob is that you hiding behind the cloud.



It is indeed!


----------



## Marzuq

Wow @Rob Fisher all that vapor from an atlantis. Makes me feel so much better for getting one today at the vape meet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher all that vapor from an atlantis. Makes me feel so much better for getting one today at the vape meet.



Awesome @Marzuq 
What mod are you going to run the Atlantis on?
Let us know how you like it


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Awesome @Marzuq
> What mod are you going to run the Atlantis on?
> Let us know how you like it



I don't know which mod yet. I tried the Atlantis out and really think it's awesome. So i knew I wanted the tank just haven't figured out which mod to run it on. Someone suggested I get the ipv2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

r0gue z0mbie said:


> View attachment 16579
> 
> 
> Eh, what can I say. I'm having an off day


Ha! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Marzuq said:


> I don't know which mod yet. I tried the Atlantis out and really think it's awesome. So i knew I wanted the tank just haven't figured out which mod to run it on. Someone suggested I get the ipv2



I had an ipv2 Marzuq and it is a superb mod! Pity 50w is too little for me  go for the ipv2s bro. 75w upgrade is available, just in case you want to come over to the dark side haha


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I had an ipv2 Marzuq and it is a superb mod! Pity 50w is too little for me  go for the ipv2s bro. 75w upgrade is available, just in case you want to come over to the dark side haha



Best watch out bud. Next vape meet I might just beat you at cloud blowing with a device you recommended lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Marzuq said:


> Best watch out bud. Next vape meet I might just beat you at cloud blowing with a device you recommended lol



Let's start building the gees for the next meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

Early morning vape with the reo and reomizer 2. And my last bit of the captain love this juice but not available anymore


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Some baby clouds after yesterday's meet


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Now you see him





Now you don't


----------



## kimbo

My small but satisfying cloud with the Rose at 1.9 50/50 blend on a ZNA at 16watt 






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

One last attempt with my reo grand and cyclops sporting a single 0.55 ohm coil and one slit wide open.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Have i won yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Marzuq said:


> Have i won yet?



You chased him away .. it's my turn

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

doody's just chill i will let you know when i get my prize .. and i will tell you all how awesome it is ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Keep em coming guys. Will close the comp on Thursday and announce the winner on Friday. Will let Big Guy do the judging

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89

So whilst ESKOM decided to kill my Sunday sports, though i'd record some baby clouds lol
Nothing major, Just funny facial expressions lol

Atlantis with Xpro bt 50

Hopefully someday an RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Achmat89

Clouding up the office with my ZNA


----------



## Achmat89

Anyone win yet???


----------



## Sir Vape

Big Guy will judge this evening and announce the winner


----------



## Achmat89

Lovely stuff @Sir Vape


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper




----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

this is what @Mo P produced with my build at the Vape meet past Saturday!


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> this is what @Mo P produced with my build at the Vape meet past Saturday!



@Yusuf Cape Vaper still trying to claim that prize lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Marzuq said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper still trying to claim that prize lol


Lmao I won't stop bro! We need another cloud comp soon!


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lmao I won't stop bro! We need another cloud comp soon!



We can arrange a friendly


----------



## abdul

My first try at this, on a nemmy with auth russian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Myself and the Gazman 


Just messing about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Here is me





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Riaz said:


> Here is me
> 
> View attachment 17369
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks insane @Riaz - Dragon style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

This is actually me behind the vapor  





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

COME NOW @BigGuy !!!!  Don't keep the good people waiting.


----------



## BigGuy

Okay so the winner of the cloud competition is as follows @Rooigevaar that's one impressive cloud dude. PM me your address details and we will send you your prize dude CONGRATS.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Congrats @Rooigevaar !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

Congrats @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Congratulations @Rooigevaar, well done 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Lekker lekker @Rooigevaar you deserve it. Enjoy the No.2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Congrats @Rooigevaar 

Well done bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

congrats @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Great little innovative competition (and one did not have to like this, fb that, post there, and the like). Well done Sir Vape.
Congrats and enjoy @Rooigevaar.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Great little innovative competition (and one did not have to like this, fb that, post there, and the like). Well done Sir Vape.
> Congrats and enjoy @Rooigevaar.


And there's actually a winner. 
Congrats @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89

Congrats @Rooigevaar 

Keep em clouds comin' bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> And there's actually a winner.
> Congrats @Rooigevaar !



... and it wasn't withdrawn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

And my teacher said I would never amount to anything! 

Thank You!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dubz

Rooigevaar said:


> And my teacher said I would never amount to anything!
> 
> Thank You!!!!!!


I'm sure your teacher always told you that you got your head in the clouds

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

